# New land



## Jake1909 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello, 
I have just recently moved into grand forks and am looking for any adivce on where to go for field hunting as well as your opinions on the mojo motorized duck and goose?

Any response will be appreciated.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

It's hard to beat the baby mojo for ducks, duck mojo are well worth the money. :thumb:


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

Most hunters turn off the duck mojo for geese.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Not much around grand forks. You will have to head 60 miles west before you find any good numbers


----------

